
How Free Electricity Helped Dig $9B Hole in Puerto Rico - neffy
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/02/business/dealbook/puerto-rico-power-authoritys-debt-is-rooted-in-free-electricity.html?action=click&pgtype=Homepage&version=Moth-Visible&moduleDetail=inside-nyt-region-5&module=inside-nyt-region&region=inside-nyt-region&WT.nav=inside-nyt-region&_r=0
======
brudgers
The author does not show evidence that the debt of the electrical utility is
more likely due to policies of free electricity than management decisions to
forgo investment in wind and solar energy during a period of high fuel prices.
In addition, the author implies that the provision of free electricity to
municipalities is a form of corruption but does not provide a case for a
belief that the practice is an important cause of corruption.

Indeed, the implication that the practice is corrupt is premised on a limited
view of the relationship between public utilities and the public good...e.g.
that the tax breaks public utilities pay ought not to be at the expense of
providing electricity to public institutions.

Most disturbing is the idea that a publicly owned indoor ice rink is an
environmental outrage worthy of castigation by Puerto Rico's betters. A few
miles north, Miami and Tampa have publicly funded hockey stadiums for
professional ice hockey teams. Their special effects go well beyond disco
balls. Closer to home, Rockefeller center runs an _outdoor_ ice rink: this
week's high 59, low 33.

------
neffy
How to make Economists cry.

